# Coffee ... How Do You Drink It?



## Uncle Bob

Me?....Coffee & Chicory.... Hot!!... with a tad of cream/creamer only... Usually two cups in the morning....

How about you???


----------



## Selkie

Rich, non-bitter Kona coffee with cream (real cream) and stevia sweetener. Two to two and one half cups before noon. None after 12:00 p.m. Tea or ice water for the balance of the day.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I used to drink Chock Full O Nuts and now I drink grocery store dark roasted.  

Black, with an ice cube in it, if it is too hot.  

A pot in the morning and a pot in the late afternoon.

I used to enjoy a cigarette or two with it but, those days are gone.


----------



## Dawgluver

Alas, I don't drink it much anymore, as it makes me really jittery.  We have a cup of Kenyan Special Roast on Sundays, with a drop of Kahlua and some half and half.

Love both the Louisana brew and the Kona!

Anyone ever had good coffee at work (not including restaurants)?  It tastes like swill....


----------



## Selkie

Dawgluver said:


> Anyone ever had good coffee at work (not including restaurants)?  It tastes like swill....



Oh, do you mean the large urn with the tennis shoe at the bottom?


----------



## Dawgluver

Selkie said:
			
		

> Oh, do you mean the large urn with the tennis shoe at the bottom?



Exactly!

A guy I used to work with would dump the new grounds on top of the old grounds and fire it up.  Blech, spit, spit.

Did not realize the tennis shoe was the secret, Selkie.  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## niquejim

Jamaican Blue Mountain....Black


----------



## Hoot

Black, please.


----------



## Zhizara

Instant coffee with creamer, sugar, and sometimes a little evaporated milk to cool it off.

Honestly, I just like the flavor.

I drink less caffeine now because it sets my blood pressure off, and then I feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Andy M.

Dunkin Donuts Original or Dunkin Dark (my favorite) light cream and sugar.  Two mugs in the morning.  None the rest of the day.


----------



## licia

We drink either 8 o'clock Columbian or Dunkin Donut - we both drink it black. I drink 1 cup - dh drinks the rest of the pot. He makes 6 cups after dinner - I drink 1, he drinks the rest.


----------



## kadesma

I dtink a decafinated dark rich Italian roast.  Gotta watch that blood pressureDays I go to dialysis I take a  thermos full after having a 1/2 cup as I'm getting ready. many times I use the rest over Ice I love Iced coffee just plain. Yum
kades


----------



## forty_caliber

I was hoping to see a few home roasters in the thread.  

This morning was a single origin El Salvadorian Molino de Santa Rita roasted to a City + level.   Served hot with a shot of cream.

.40


----------



## merstar

Decaf espresso only, topped with a little half & half. 
(I also use it often in my chocolate baking).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

2 12-ounce cups of Sumatran Reserve or Dark Magic or Paul Newman's (Keurig K-Cups) each morning.  Each cup has 1 tsp raw cane sugar and 2 tablespoons 1/2&1/2.  Sometimes in the afternoon around 4 pm, I may have another cup...but I usually stick with water.


----------



## babetoo

folgers with splendia and powdered creamer, coffee mate. i drink three cups in the a.m. used to have a iced coffee in the afternoon. cut it out so i can sleep.


----------



## spork

metoo, folgers black silk for every day, extra strong, usually two cups with breakfast, a pinch of sugar, a splash of half-n-half, dripped in a cheapo Mr. Coffee.  Lunch sometimes makes me want to siesta, so I often have an early afternoon cup of joe.  On weekends, I might pull a bag of freshly roasted beans from the frig for grinding and I almost always drink this black.

I once saw a home-roaster in action.  Looks like a miniature chile pepper roaster.  The aroma was intoxicating!


----------



## Snip 13

Douwe Egberts Pure Gold Instant with milk and 1/4 tsp of sugar. (Everyone always asks me why bother with sugar if you only have 1/4 tsp but I taste it!)
2 cups in the morning and sometimes one at night.
Filter coffee only when I dine out and then I drink it black with no sugar or with a tot of Southern Comfort.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Selkie said:


> Oh, do you mean the large urn with the tennis shoe at the bottom?



Or the old "boiler pot" at deer camp. Throw in a hand full of coffee grounds per quart of water and bowl the daylights out of it. Not too bad on a cold morning...just don't drink that last swallow....pour it out!!!!


----------



## bethzaring

I buy what ever ground, organic, fair trade coffee I can find.  And I recently switched over to an "automatic" coffee making system by Cuisinart.  For many years I liked to use a 1930's era ceramic drip coffee maker, by Porcelier, made over on the Ohio River.  I take my coffee heavy on the 1/2 & 1/2.


----------



## justplainbill

forty_caliber said:


> I was hoping to see a few home roasters in the thread.
> 
> This morning was a single origin El Salvadorian Molino de Santa Rita roasted to a City + level.   Served hot with a shot of cream.
> 
> .40


I've had luck roasting them in a frying pan.  Like them done to the point where they're a little greasy.


----------



## Constance

I don't. I know I'm abnormal, but I have never been able to acquire a taste for it, and believe me, I've tried! When I lived down on the bayou, it was considered anti-social to turn down a cup of coffee. And it was your kind of coffee, Bob.


----------



## vitauta

i drink my coffee black these days.  i used to put cream and sugar in it until one time ran out of cream.  from that day on, i took my coffee black, heavy with sugar.  then there was the day there was no sugar in the house....now i'm good, i take my coffee strong and black--so long as the day never comes that i run out of coffee....


----------



## Zhizara

vitauta said:


> i drink my coffee black these days.  i used to put cream and sugar in it until one time ran out of cream.  from that day on, i took my coffee black, heavy with sugar.  then there was the day there was no sugar in the house....now i'm good, i take my coffee strong and black--so long as the day never comes that i run out of coffee....




I'm with you on that!  I keep an extra unopened jar on hand.  The day I open the jar, coffee goes back on the grocery list, and I'll buy 2 more.


----------



## vitauta

Zhizara said:


> I'm with you on that!  I keep an extra unopened jar on hand.  The day I open the jar, coffee goes back on the grocery list, and I'll buy 2 more.




yes, i make sure there is always backup coffee in the house.  i drink coffee from morning til night, like an addict....sleep like a baby.


----------



## Katie H

Guess I'm not much of a coffee aficionado, because since I quit working at the hospital years ago I only drink coffee once a week.  The coffee at the hospital could be called "utility" coffee.  The kind in the pot that's brewed until you could stand a spoon up in it and has also been sitting on the warmer forever.  Real yummy stuff but it kept us "fired" and working.

Now, we drink a pot of Folger's, I think, one weekend day morning.  Actually, we each drink a cup and the rest is refrigerated to be warmed the next day.  Glenn takes his black and I like mine souped up with the works.  And, please, only real sugar and real milk/cream.  None of that artificial stuff.

When I said Folger's "I think," that's because we drink so little so rarely I don't recall what's on the shelf at the moment and it's not that important for me to get up and look.

I just never really developed a taste for coffee, but I do enjoy it from time to time and wouldn't decline it if a host or hostess offered it at dinner.


----------



## 4meandthem

Black and strong in the morning

Iced with a little creamer in the afternoon

room temp with a scoop of whey protein before working out

With Bailey's or Kahluha sometimes after a good meal.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I have a Krups KP1010 Home Cafe single serve coffeemaker, which can actually brew one or two 6oz, 7.5oz, or 9oz cups at a time, from coffee pods. Right now I have a selection of Kona, Kenya, Moka Java and Costs Rican pods, or I can make my own pods with the Peerless Hawaiian blend or San Francisco Bay Fogchaser coffee beans I grind myself using purchased filter papers and my Perfect Pod Maker. I drink my 9oz coffee in a porcelain mug with a teaspoon of agave nectar and a shot of half & half. I usually consume two to three cups every morning, but very seldom drink coffee after lunch.

I also have a Keurig single serve coffee machine, but it is in retirement right now due to the excessive cost of K-cups and Keurig's penchant towards restraint of trade when it comes to products that work with their machines that are produced by other companies.


----------



## Steve Kroll

My wife and I are Italian coffee lovers, so we bought a Gaggia Syncrony several years ago. Even refurbished, it was expensive, but has probably paid for itself several times over, since we no longer have to visit one of the coffee chains to get our daily espresso/cappuccino fix. It's the only way to take the "bucks" out of Starbucks.


----------



## lifesaver




----------



## Timothy

Sugar-Free Double Mocha
Contains 0% sugar and only 8g carbs


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> i drink my coffee black these days.  i used to put cream and sugar in it until one time ran out of cream.  from that day on, i took my coffee black, heavy with sugar.  then there was the day there was no sugar in the house....now i'm good, i take my coffee strong and black--so long as the day never comes that i run out of coffee....



I drank my coffee without milk or sugar for almost 10 years. I only recently started drinking milk with it again. When I lived in Barcelona I didn't know how to ask for milk or sugar in the beginning so I just drank it plain since you get it that way in restaurants if you don't ask for milk or sugar


----------



## vitauta

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I have a Krups KP1010 Home Cafe single serve coffeemaker, which can actually brew one or two 6oz, 7.5oz, or 9oz cups at a time, from coffee pods. Right now I have a selection of Kona, Kenya, Moka Java and Costs Rican pods, or I can make my own pods with the Peerless Hawaiian blend or San Francisco Bay Fogchaser coffee beans I grind myself using purchased filter papers and my Perfect Pod Maker. I drink my 9oz coffee in a porcelain mug with a teaspoon of agave nectar and a shot of half & half. I usually consume two to three cups every morning, but very seldom drink coffee after lunch.
> 
> I also have a Keurig single serve coffee machine, but it is in retirement right now due to the excessive cost of K-cups and Keurig's penchant towards restraint of trade when it comes to products that work with their machines that are produced by other companies.



i've had a keurig for about six months now--love everything about it but for the high cost of kcups.  usually i drink two or three mugs of keurig coffee every day before switching to the cheap stuff.  sir loin, what's this about "restraint of trade" re keurig?  first i'm hearing of this....


----------



## jabbur

Folger's with cream.  I've recently been trying some of the flavored creamers.  The chai latte is good as well as caramel macchiato(sp?).  1 cup every morning.  If I have any after noon must be decaff.  I even have to watch the caffeine in sodas and teas after noon so I can sleep.


----------



## DaveSoMD

with milk (1/2 and 1/2 if there is any on hand)...my preferred brand is Chock full o'Nuts


----------



## tinlizzie

I had always drunk tea w/milk & sugar until last year, when I was trying to pin down a food (or something) allergy.  Started drinking a little coffee, so now start the day with a short cup of Folgers instant with two little sugar cubes and a spoon of French Vanilla creamer.  I found the coffee helps the cold engine turn over first thing in the AM.  If I drank a whole pot of coffee, I wouldn't stop running for a week.


----------



## vitauta

with the exception of the cafe du monde, my very best coffee experiences have invariably occurred in diners.  i don't know why or how this should be unless all diners in america use the same brand of coffee not shared with the rest of us. and i don't very often go to diners anymore either, but there's one thing i can absolutely count on--i'll be served a delicious, piping hot cup of coffee in a thick, white, ceramic cup, ahhh....


----------



## MrsLMB

8 O'clock with cream and equal in the morning.  The sometimes in the evening .. it's the same thing with a bit of Kahlua - YUM !!

Douwe Egberts when we can get it .. delicious !


----------



## vitauta

MrsLMB said:


> 8 O'clock with cream and equal in the morning.  The sometimes in the evening .. it's the same thing with a bit of Kahlua - YUM !!
> 
> Douwe Egberts when we can get it .. delicious !




what's really good is, a steaming cup of coffee after the evening meal, followed up with 2 jiggers of kahlua, mixed with verrrry cold 2% milk.  nowhere to go, no need to go nowhere....


----------



## Snip 13

MrsLMB said:


> 8 O'clock with cream and equal in the morning.  The sometimes in the evening .. it's the same thing with a bit of Kahlua - YUM !!
> 
> Douwe Egberts when we can get it .. delicious !



Douwe Egberts is my favourite too  It's really good, we get it in all supermarkets. I use the Pure Gold and if I really can't find I'll buy Jacobs Cronat Gold,  it comes close to DE's.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

A generous cup of Lavazza Qualità Oro prepared with my moka.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I thought only Americans used Moka macchinettas!


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Aunt Bea said:


> I thought only Americans used Moka macchinettas!



Holy cow!!! Up to some years ago, every Italian family prepared the coffee with the moka (or with the more ancient version, the "napoletana").
Nowadays some of my compatriots have been badly corrupted and drink that strange potion known as instant-coffee, while others use some technologically advanced coffee machines, but I prefer to stick to the tradition and I'll never abandon my old, encrusted, loyal moka!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Snip 13 said:


> I drank my coffee without milk or sugar for almost 10 years. I only recently started drinking milk with it again. When I lived in Barcelona I didn't know how to ask for milk or sugar in the beginning so I just drank it plain since you get it that way in restaurants if you don't ask for milk or sugar



Come on, you couldn't ask someone how to say "leche y crema, por favor?"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

vitauta said:


> i've had a keurig for about six months now--love everything about it but for the high cost of kcups.  usually i drink two or three mugs of keurig coffee every day before switching to the cheap stuff.  sir loin, what's this about "restraint of trade" re keurig?  first i'm hearing of this....



Any company that is licensed to sell Kuerig products is prohibited from selling anything not owned or licensed by Keurig. For example, there are several types of K-cup type units where you can put in your own coffee and put it into a Keurig machine, but licensed distributors are only allowed to sell the *My K-Cup* unit.


----------



## Snip 13

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Come on, you couldn't ask someone how to say "leche y crema, por favor?"



No, the waiters at the cafe I went to during my lunch hour didn't speak English and after having it that way a few times I stuck with it.


----------



## Shouffle

I like to take my coffee quite sweet! Very strong and Very sweet with 3 to 4 sweetener and a dash of milk! I think i might go and make myself a coffee now! I have coffee when ever i fancy it (and when i need a bit of a boost).


----------



## CraigC

Until I quit drinking recently, after dinner, Irish style with Bushmills. I finally broke the family curse, cold turkey. No more alcohol for me, ever.

PS- Lost 50 lbs since June 1st.

Craig


----------



## Aunt Bea

CraigC said:


> Until I quit drinking recently, after dinner, Irish style with Bushmills. I finally broke the family curse, cold turkey. No more alcohol for me, ever.
> 
> PS- Lost 50 lbs since June 1st.
> 
> Craig



Fantastic!  Great job on the diet even if it is at the expense of the Bushmills


----------



## Shouffle

CraigC said:


> Until I quit drinking recently, after dinner, Irish style with Bushmills. I finally broke the family curse, cold turkey. No more alcohol for me, ever.
> 
> PS- Lost 50 lbs since June 1st.
> 
> Craig



How amazing ! well done you! With coffee itself there is evidence that coffee or caffeine may inhibit weight loss or  contribute to weight gain in some people. Studies have shown that  caffeine (as in coffee and some sodas) contributes to *insulin resistance* which makes it harder to loose weight! 

​


----------



## Dishwater.Hands

The local cafe, Sour Grape, has two types of coffee I love. I order White Russian flavoured coffee beans by the pound and also, this house blend called 'Cozy Winter's Night' which has a lovely flavour to it. I put a small bit of raw sugar and a bit of milk in mine. I love that stuff!


----------



## Claire

I almost never drink coffee any more, but when I did, black & strong!


----------



## Somebunny

Weekends we drink a pot of black coffee brewed from beans purchased at Costco.  They carry a blend by Starbucks that is blended for our local store.  Weekdays I drink the "tennis shoe swill" at work! Lol!
Actually it's not that bad, it's a French roast we get from Farmer Bros.  (delivered). Just have to drink from a fresh pot!  Anyway, no sugar or cream for me unless I get an afternoon latte ;-)


----------



## Timothy

Somebunny said:


> Weekdays I drink the "tennis shoe swill" at work!


 
You made me think of the whiskey "Old Tennis Shoes" 'Guaranteed four months old, very cheap' on sale at Lee Chong's that was a favourite among Steinbeck's 'Cannery Row' locals.


----------



## Fabiabi

I love black coffee. Usually I will have a latte from the coffee shop.


----------



## katiewalton83

*I switch it up sometimes...*

I usually take my coffee with a splash of milk (no sugar), but sometimes switch it up - a little sweetener with my ice coffee, completely black dark roasts when I have a long night. 

I'm in San Francisco and get my coffee from a couple places - usually prefer lighter or medium roasts like Ritual. Sometimes do Philz if I want something a little different, a little sweet.

Anyone else have a favorite coffee place they order beans from? I'm always looking to try something new.


----------



## ChefJune

I don't drink coffee very often any more at my doc's suggestion, but when I do, it's black and strong, and probably Kenya AA (or AAA if somebody's been there recently).  Also love New Orleans style coffee.


----------



## jusnikki

I rarely drink coffee but when I do I want it sweet, not too sweet with chocolate creamer.


----------



## DMerry

Fresh, hot and black.  It it's really too strong I add a packet of Splenda and a 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon half and half.


----------



## Dee Jsaan

*Re:*

Late entry here,  but I've roasted and cupped my own coffee.

SweetMarias used to be in Columbus, Ohio on High Street and I purchased from them.  Then I brew my own beers & wines and make my own vinegar.  

Today I tend to have a dozen or more coffee's I've bought from various grocery store chains and experiment with mixing from those stocks just to see what I can cup. 
If buying green coffee beans wasn't so expensive I'd go back to it and roasting & grinding. 

I have a French press, Mocha, ADC,  percolator, and a collection of Cappuccino 
machines friends have given me.  

I often make Belgian Waffles and have Cappuccino with it for my guest.  Or I take the works to their place and make it at gatherings.


----------



## Timothy

Dee Jsaan said:


> Late entry here, but I've roasted and cupped my own coffee.


 
Hey Dee, in all my years, I've never heard or seen the expression you've used.

What exactly is cupping? To cup...have cupped....

Does it mean "brew" maybe?


----------



## Dee Jsaan

*Re:*

It's probably germane to my geographic area.  

As I learned the word in this use, "to cup"   it means to develop a manner of roasting and brewing a consistent  flavor of coffee.  Much like creating a recipe that will proof the same for everyone when they try it the first time.

In my years of experience I started experimenting early and keeping notes as I went
and recording my reactions to the finished product.  Attention to the materials and 
processes I followed were also recorded.   I'm kind of particular with certain things I prepare and not so discerning on some of the other things. 

I don't know if anyone else here shares this quirk or not.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I just recently started drinking coffee, with agave nectar and a little moo of half & half, out of a mug since I retired. Prior to that, I took it intravenously.


----------



## forty_caliber

Timothy said:


> Hey Dee, in all my years, I've never heard or seen the expression you've used.
> 
> What exactly is cupping? To cup...have cupped....
> 
> Does it mean "brew" maybe?



With coffee "cupping" is a method of formally scoring a particular coffee or blend of coffee on a scale.  A vocabulary very similar to that used with fine wines is often used to describe the coffee.  Aroma, taste, body, and acidity are typical "factors" used in the process.  Multiple scoring systems exist and seem to vary in complexity.

For the vast majority of coffee drinkers, this process is performed by "Master Tasters" that work in the coffee industry to make sure a brand of coffee is consistent from batch to batch. 

Having some knowledge of this process is important to those that roast their own coffee at home.  I use it as a way to judge the quality of the green beans, roasting method, and as a way to validate a particular roast level of a batch.  This helps me decided if I want to buy a particular bean in quantity.

.40


----------



## JohnL

I drink a half pot of Maxwell House original drip in the morning before I leave for work, 1 tsp of sugar and a splash of whole milk per mug full. Then I usually have a cup of mud at the supply house while I'm waiting for materials, just a shake of sugar and a shake of that fabulous non-dairy powdered creamer! If I'm able to get away from the job site for a few minutes, I'll go across the street to Duncan Doughnuts and grab a medium cup of coffee around mid day.


----------



## Timothy

forty_caliber said:


> With coffee "cupping" is a method of formally scoring a particular coffee or blend of coffee on a scale.


 
Thanks 40cal. For almost every substance, there are professionals who have superior knowledge of it.

I just enjoy the outcome of all that knowledge! 

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Timothy said:


> Thanks 40cal. For almost every substance, there are professionals who have superior knowledge of it.
> 
> I just enjoy the outcome of all that knowledge!
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.



I wish I was that close with a coffee roaster...


----------



## Christina1979

I order from Gevalia and I drink it black. I still love the occasional latte which I use Starbucks espresso for those. I'm a coffee fanatic! Coffee makes me happy


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Espresso*

Buonasera,

I have my Espresso every morning ... and a Capuccino after lunch on ice or hot, depending on weather of course.

Nothing more, nothing less. 

Good question.

Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## justplainbill

Luca Lazzari said:


> A generous cup of Lavazza Qualità Oro prepared with my moka.



Caffe corretto Sambuca can make a nice desert


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Buonasera, Bill e Luca,

My olfactory tells me, it smells great.

I use same at home with same " perkalator " for one or two cups of esperesso. 

Have nice evening.
Margaux.


----------



## kadesma

Dark,strong and as it is no creamer or sugar.
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Always Espresso without milk or sugar ...

Cappucchino standard Italian Café Recipe, no sugar.

Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## justplainbill

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buonasera, Bill e Luca,
> 
> My olfactory tells me, it smells great.
> 
> I use same at home with same " perkalator " for one or two cups of esperesso.
> 
> Have nice evening.
> Margaux.


Buenas tardes Margaux


----------



## Barbara L

I never cared for coffee until the last year or so. I love the coffee flavor, but I am still not at the point where I could drink it black (and probably never will be). I guess the best way to describe how I like mine would be to say how my dad would have put it to me: "Would you like a little coffee with your creamer?"   I do pour more coffee than creamer, but I do like sweet flavored creamers in my coffee. For that reason I don't drink a lot of coffee. Mainly just Friday nights at our friends' house when we go over for dinner and a movie.


----------



## roadfix

I'll say it again.  Black.


----------



## Debbie Hasbrouck

*over ice*

Over ice with a good shot of Baileys or Carolyns. I no longer drink it hot.


----------



## taxlady

First thing in the morning I have a double espresso allongé (elongated). I have it with cream, no sugar.

Right now I'm having ice café au lait: A large, bowl shaped cup; a double shot of espresso; four or five ice cubes; fill with cold homogenized milk. Yum.


----------



## vagriller

Cafe Caribe esspresso grind, it's $2.50 for a 13 oz brick at Sav-a-Lot. I like it with Hazelnut creamer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Too many roasts to name.  10 ounce cup with a spoon of sugar and 1/2 ounce of half and half.


----------



## simonbaker

We use the keurig every morning.  We buy a variety of dark roast coffee's.  I like a little vanill/caramel creamer in it. It has to be HOT.


----------



## Addie

I go through two or three pots of coffee all by myself every day. Light with half and half and extra sugar. I always have a cup of coffee at my side. I even take a cup to bed to drink during the night if I wake up. No, I do not get the jitters. But I sure become cranky if I don't have a cup of coffee at my side. When I am in the hospital, the kids divvy up who is going to make the morning run and who gets the pm run. You don't have to stay for a visit. Just deliver the jumbo Dunky coffee and leave. Coffee is my drug of choice.


----------



## leasingthisspace

Addie said:
			
		

> I go through two or three pots of coffee all by myself every day. Light with half and half and extra sugar. I always have a cup of coffee at my side. I even take a cup to bed to drink during the night if I wake up. No, I do not get the jitters. But I sure become cranky if I don't have a cup of coffee at my side. When I am in the hospital, the kids divvy up who is going to make the morning run and who gets the pm run. You don't have to stay for a visit. Just deliver the jumbo Dunky coffee and leave. Coffee is my drug of choice.



I would be honored to be your coffee runner.


----------



## simonbaker

Just 1 or 2 cups for me a day. If I drink more than that I get bad heartburn.


----------



## justplainbill

Now that Tata has taken over ownership of A&P Eight O'Clock coffees, the flavor of coffee made from a fresh grinding of their beans seems to have noticeably improved.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I don't drink coffee any more. I take mine intravenously.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I don't drink coffee any more. I take mine intravenously.



I'm headed in that direction, too!  A Central line and just change bags...sounds good.


----------



## Kylie1969

I now drink decaf coffee as I was having way too many cups during the day, everyday, so thought if I drink decaf, but still lots of cups, it will be better all round


----------



## CWS4322

I quit coffee 5 years ago (realized I didn't like the taste or after taste). I wake up in the morning alert--now. I notice that the DH, who drinks tea, is groggy until he has had 2 c of tea--not me, I'm obnoxious. I notice the same about my friends who come and visit. I still drink the occasional cup of coffee or black tea, but don't need it to get me going in the a.m. Don't quit cold turkey--that doesn't work, wean yourself off over 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Gravy Queen

I drink Yorkshire Tea.


----------



## Rocklobster

Van Houtte in a French Press. Black. Zoom!!


----------



## Pink Panther

Hello im new on the forum!
Decaf coffee kenco is the best! i switched to coffee to tea 7 yrs ago.Althoughi have recently noticed that due to hot flushes Im unable to enjoy my fav drink as it makes  me worse! Help an advice.......


----------



## Kylie1969

GQ, we love Yorkshire Tea too...my husband is from Yorkshire so it is great that we can get the tea here in Australia too


----------



## Kylie1969

Pink Panther said:


> Hello im new on the forum!



Hi Pink Panther and welcome to DC, great to have you here


----------



## Souvlaki

jacobs filter coffee, black ....no sugar 

and i also like turkish coffee


----------



## taxlady

Souvlaki said:


> jacobs filter coffee, black ....no sugar
> 
> and i also like turkish coffee


With a user name like Souvlaki, I would have thought you would prefer Greek coffee.

Do you get your Greek or Turkish coffee with no sugar?


----------



## CWS4322

My favorite coffee, when I drank coffee, was Tchibo--I'd get it sent to me from Germany. Or maybe, it was just that I liked saying the word...


----------



## Souvlaki

taxlady said:


> With a user name like Souvlaki, I would have thought you would prefer Greek coffee.
> 
> Do you get your Greek or Turkish coffee with no sugar?



hahahhaha it is the same coffee 
greeks coll it greek coffee
and turks and rest of the Balcan countries call it turkish  

i preprae it in the morning double without sugar


----------



## JamieOliverDennis

In my house: coffee with a dash of milk. When out: Latte.


----------



## taxlady

Souvlaki said:


> hahahhaha it is the same coffee
> greeks coll it greek coffee
> and turks and rest of the Balcan countries call it turkish
> 
> i preprae it in the morning double without sugar


I lived in a Greek neighbourhood in Montreal at various times for a total of about 12 years. The menus would often say, "We call it Greek coffee." No mention of the T-word. 

It wasn't until I had a Turkish friend that I found out that it could be made without sugar.


----------



## simonbaker

Add a little cream & make sure it's good & hot.


----------



## taxlady

I recently had espresso at a friend's place. It was really good, so I asked her for the brand of coffee (I had noticed it came ground for espresso, in a vacuum brick.). It's Lavazza, Qualità Rossa. It's a lovely, medium roast from Italy. I'm really enjoying it. In fact, I'm having an ice café au lait right now.


----------



## Somebunny

I like coffee black.  French or Italian roast or similar dark roast.  Often Starbucks, but Millstone, Van Houtte  or other (whole bean) brand sold in grocery stores will do.  I like to grind my own.  DH finds the whole bean dark roasts to oily   I have begun buying Kirkland signature pre ground in a can for him.....yuk!  No flavor to me.  I occasionally enjoy a double shot latte with just a splash of hazelnut flavor either hot or in ice.


----------



## leasingthisspace

Is it weird to drink espresso black and coffee with creamer?


----------



## Souvlaki

Taxlady

It must have been a very noisy neighbourhood I imagine 

I live in Greece, but I call it turkish coffee at home. 
When outside and I order coffee I am carefull beacuse Greeks are very sensitive on the subject of Turkish or Greek coffee. 
I understand history and political differences but i do not understand transfering the same to food and drinks. 

I love food and coffee and I do not care what they call it as long as I can have it and enjoy 

It is like moussaka, Turks and Greeks are still fighting over the name, and if you read carefuly it is obvious that moussaka is a persian dish. 

In fact original Turkish coffee is very sweet ...but I do not like having sugar in my coffee  and tea


----------



## Rocklobster

leasingthisspace said:


> Is it weird to drink espresso black and coffee with creamer?


I drink both black but have to have two tsp of sugar in my espresso. And a dash of Zambucca if I have it.


----------



## elizabeth.okane

Caffeine Pills!  A lot cheaper than Starbucks for this broke college girl.


----------



## Kylie1969

We bought some Decaf coffee for a great price today on special...love getting a bargain!


----------



## leasingthisspace

elizabeth.okane said:
			
		

> Caffeine Pills!  A lot cheaper than Starbucks for this broke college girl.



Drinking coffee at home is way cheaper then Starbucks.  I hate pills.


----------



## babetoo

breakfast coffee with coffee mate and splenda. i make enough to have a cup of iced coffee later in the day with the same.


----------



## gadzooks

Nayarit rustico, dry processed green beans from Mexico. Roast 'em myself, medium roast. The green beans are hand sorted dry, no water, so they arrive here with the hulls intact, with all the sugars that leach out during wet sorting and sizing. Roasting with the hulls on drives the natural sugars into the bean before the hulls become chaff and blow off, so the coffee is naturally sweeter. No need to roast dark to hide a bitter flavor. I only roast three days ahead. The lighter roast leaves more complex oils that begin to degrade after three days and lose flavor. Shorter roasting times leave more caffeine intact, too. I grind medium for drip, and have used an old Revere Ware Drip-O-Lator for years, with an unbleached four cup paper filter. Think Mrs. Tea. Boil my water in an old Revere Ware whistler. The pot is a one pour deal, takes about four or five minutes, tops, for an eight cup pot. I will drink all of whatever is made. I like coffee. Black, no sugar. On very rare occasions, I will buy a can of sweetened, condensed milk for my coffee. We used to use it at the hunting cabin. It has so much sugar in it it can't go bad, I think. I never saw the stuff turn, and the cabin had zero refrigeration, unless it was winter and there was snow. I have recently unearthed my old Chemex thirteen and cleaned it up. Bought unbleached filters and am using it. I am giving it a full box of filters, a hundred pots, as an audition, but will probably keep it and the Revere. They're both good pots. The greens come by way of Sweet Maria's, and are organic, fair trade and shade grown. No poison, no monoculture and the growers, pickers and sorters all make a living wage. Guilt-free sin ;0)


----------



## okbutfirst

Three cups each day, usually in the morning, midday, and evening. 
Coffee contains antioxidants, which are good for the body. Magnesium, potassium, and other essential elements are also present in it. Some people can handle drinking several cups of coffee every day. Others should limit their intake to just one or two cups a day.


----------



## simonbaker

A nice bold roast with a little  cream


----------



## Marlingardener

I hesitate to say this, but I have a 1/2 mug (about 3 oz.) of black coffee each morning. I'm not too crazy about coffee, and drink it tepid, more to keep my coffee drinking husband company than to enjoy the morning beverage.


----------



## simonbaker

It's good, good & hot with a hersheys kiss melted in it.


----------



## Janet H

Sumatra (dark-ish roast), pour over, whole milk, a BIG mug and a back up


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Depends on the coffee. Lower quality is nice if I want flavored coffee. I like adding melty hazelnut chocolates into it, adding cream, milk, cinnamon, flavor syrups, or whatever I'm in the mood for. I also like steeping chai in lower quality coffee. The two work well together.

For better coffee I typically just add a little heavy cream. If it's more bitter then I mix it with milk, a little brown sugar or maple syrup, and blend it with ice.

I do splurge occasionally on a coffee shop coffee, usually mocha or cappuccino with cinnamon. Cinnamon and coffee is so good together.


----------



## larry_stewart

I never liked coffee.  The smell is ok, but to me its just bitter.  I would haver to add way too much sugar and other things before I can even tolerate it.  I prefer tea or hot chocolate. At least once a year, after watching my wife thoroughly enjoy her cup of coffee, I feel like Im missing out on something so I give it another try. Consistently I hate it.  Wish I liked it.


----------



## taxlady

My sister says that she would like coffee, if it tasted as good as freshly ground coffee beans smell.
Edit: Not so much that coffee should smell as good as the freshly ground beans smell. She would like coffee that tastes the way the freshly ground beans smell. I know, tiny difference, but I think it's relevant.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Double espresso, Italian roast, with agave nectar and a splash of half & half.


----------



## cookiecrafter

The coffee is very very good at the courthouse in the jury selection room.  I didn't know that you could bring your own but everyone else did so I was glad to see a pot hot and fresh brewed.  There were lots of flavor packet and creamers too.  I noticed people with home brew were using them too.  I drank my first cup hot and black.  It is not free!  We the tax payers have paid for it.  I got hungry so I put some Italian creamer in my second cup.


----------

